# First time wine labels



## Duster (Oct 30, 2010)

This is what I have came up with for the first wine labels I have ever designed.
What do the masses (you members) think. Better to hear it from you before i here it forever from family


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow nice labels, I really like the winter winds


----------



## twistedvine (Oct 30, 2010)

they look really nice. great job


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 30, 2010)

They look great. I only question why you have 2011 on most of the labels. I generally go with the year of the harvest, but perhaps you are going with the year they will be bottled? assuming that you will bottle after the new year?

A minor detail...... go with what you like.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome labels. I love black and white photo's. Did you look at the harvest photo in color? Thats the only one that I would like to see both ways to consider if the harvest would look better in color (just the picture of fruits).


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome, great design. If I were to offer an observation, try a different font color on the Winter Harvest. The pink/lavender does not stand out as good as it could. But what do I know?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it. And I'd leave the lavender on the winter, but thats IMO. I love the concept of one basic label for each of the seasons. If the family gives you grief over it, don't share! LOL! That'll change their minds fast!


----------



## Duster (Oct 31, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I only question why you have 2011 on most of the labels. I generally go with the year of the harvest, but perhaps you are going with the year they will be bottled? assuming that you will bottle after the new year?



Nope, your absolutely right, year of the harvest. the 2011 labels is only anticipation of next year at this point. I wanted to get a basic design down for all four seasons.


----------



## Duster (Oct 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Awesome labels. I love black and white photo's. Did you look at the harvest photo in color? Thats the only one that I would like to see both ways to consider if the harvest would look better in color (just the picture of fruits).



Thanks for you input runningwolf. I could go either way on this one, my wife had the final say, since I liked the lable phpto in both color and black and white i figured i would keep here happy


----------



## BobF (Oct 31, 2010)

Duster - These are VERY kool. The only tweak I would consider would be to have the font color match the color of the fruit the wine is made from, but they are certainly excellent designs as they are.

Great job!


----------



## Duster (Oct 31, 2010)

BobF said:


> Duster - These are VERY kool. The only tweak I would consider would be to have the font color match the color of the fruit the wine is made from, but they are certainly excellent designs as they are.
> 
> Great job!



Not a bad Idea. Thanks for all of your input


----------



## Zoogie (Oct 31, 2010)

Your labels are great


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job on the labels.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

BobF said:


> Duster - These are VERY kool. The only tweak I would consider would be to have the font color match the color of the fruit the wine is made from, but they are certainly excellent designs as they are.
> 
> Great job!



That's how I pick most of my colors. Makes it easy to recognize different types when you use the same basic labels for more than one kind.


----------

